# Clean, Stock-Feeling Rom.. Ideas?



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking for an HTC EVO 4G stock feeling rom. This is for someone who doesn't know how to use their phone. I want to keep sense on it, and for it to be with the stock kernel and sense 2.1 launcher. 3.0 lock screen is fine, but 2.1 is preferred. Thanks!


----------



## leerage (Sep 21, 2011)

Try Fresh Evo 4.3.3 by flipzmode. Pretty much stock with tweaks here and there, nothing crazy though. It is over at XDA.


----------



## insuusvenerati (Aug 10, 2011)

My favorite is Mik Sense 2.1 + 3.0 . Hands down the best sense based out there. He updates ALL THE TIME and has his own forum with AMAZING support. Seriously, at least try it. Use a2sd by partitioning your sdcard with amon ra recovery. As a recommendation, always use amon ra with a2sd. I have had alot of problems using cwm with a2sd. It doesn't clear the apps and messes all kinds of shit up.

I can't stress enough how badass this ROM is. It's snappy , heavily supported and has a huge list of features. Anyways just flash and it see for yourself


----------



## y2kdread (Aug 22, 2011)

Based on the same theme, does anyone know of a good Sense Based ROM without Sense/Rosie or any of the other HTC components?

It may sound odd, but my phone does not like the AOSP based ROMs (odd reboots when using GPS) and I don't like having the extra bloat. Right now I am running MikG 3.0 B1 and think I have a wake lock problem.

Thanks!


----------



## insuusvenerati (Aug 10, 2011)

y2kdread said:


> Based on the same theme, does anyone know of a good Sense Based ROM without Sense/Rosie or any of the other HTC components?
> 
> It may sound odd, but my phone does not like the AOSP based ROMs (odd reboots when using GPS) and I don't like having the extra bloat. Right now I am running MikG 3.0 B1 and think I have a wake lock problem.
> 
> Thanks!


See previous post


----------



## y2kdread (Aug 22, 2011)

insuusvenerati said:


> See previous post


Yes, but this ROM comes installed with Rosie and Sense. I know I can install a third party launcher, but I don't need all the sense bloat with that.


----------



## insuusvenerati (Aug 10, 2011)

y2kdread said:


> Yes, but this ROM comes installed with Rosie and Sense. I know I can install a third party launcher, but I don't need all the sense bloat with that.


So install aosp. It doesn't use sense ui


----------



## y2kdread (Aug 22, 2011)

insuusvenerati said:


> So install aosp. It doesn't use sense ui


Like I said in my original post, my phone doesn't like the AOSP ROMs. For some reason I get random reboots and what-not.

Do you have any ideas other then swapping kernels, voltages, and that sort of thing? (I have already tried doing that)


----------



## insuusvenerati (Aug 10, 2011)

y2kdread said:


> Like I said in my original post, my phone doesn't like the AOSP ROMs. For some reason I get random reboots and what-not.
> 
> Do you have any ideas other then swapping kernels, voltages, and that sort of thing? (I have already tried doing that)


It sounds like you are the one that needs to reread your original post. You asked if someone knew of a sense based ROM without sense. That doesn't make sense. No pun intended. You have either sense or aosp. If you don't like the HTC bloat use root explorer to delete it just be careful. If you don't like the sense UI then use another launcher or an aosp ROM. If aosp roms don't work then let's figure out why.

Try a different recovery, checksum your downloads, format your scared and always use a fresh install with everything wiped. I'm not trying to sound rude my friend. I do customer support all day everyday. All I need is for you to help me help you.

If you want to get some help with the particular aosp ROM just start a new thread in the appropriate forum and sub forum and pm me the link. I would be more than happy to help. Cheers.


----------



## solid (Aug 25, 2011)

you could use tommy tomatoes senseless version of his evo rom.


----------



## bOOmBoTz401 (Feb 2, 2012)

Tommys classic Rom is amazing fast smooth stock feel but highly customizable...that would.be my pick

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

